# pam_mount + crypt funktioniert nicht mehr

## kutte128

Hallo,

nach dem heute mein System eingefroren war und ich einen Neustart machen musste, funktioniert mein pam_mount nicht mehr.

Bis dahin funktionierte es einwandfrei.

Ich habe eine verschlüsselte Partition (kein System, kein Home, nur reine Daten wie E-Mails,Docs usw) die ich manuell auch noch einwandfrei einbinden kann.

Mit pam_mount funktioniert noch nicht einmal mehr das normale einloggen.

Ich habe sämtliche Pakete die das pam use-flag haben neu emerged ausserdem die glibc.

Der Debug gab auch keinen Hinweis wo das Problem liegen könnte.

In der messages kommt dieser Fehler:

```
Dec 15 13:51:50 TUX kernel: [ 8961.514719] login[19932]: segfault at 0 ip b75ef2ba sp bfceadfc error 4 in libc-2.9.so[b757d000+13d000]
```

Mittlerweile habe ich wieder den Urzustand hergestellt damit ich mich wenigstens als User anmelden kann.

Kann mir jemand helfen damit ich pam_mount wieder zum laufen bekomme?

Grüße,

kutte128

----------

## kutte128

Ich habe mittlerweile das gesamte System auf den neuesten Stand gebracht und auch pam_mount-1.32 getestet.

Leider exakt das selbe Problem.

Mich wundert es, das es bis zum Freeze funktionierte, danach nicht mehr obwohl nichts geändert wurde.

Wie kann ich das Problem weiter eingrenzen?

hier mal die komplette log mit der Konfiguration die bisher funktionierte:

```

Dec 16 12:05:03 USER login[2682]: pam_mount(pam_mount.c:314): pam_mount 1.32: entering auth stage

Dec 16 12:05:03 USER login[2682]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user USER by LOGIN(uid=0)

Dec 16 12:05:03 USER login[2682]: pam_mount(pam_mount.c:524): pam_mount 1.32: entering session stage

Dec 16 12:05:03 USER login[2682]: pam_mount(misc.c:38): Session open: (uid=0, euid=0, gid=2000, egid=2000)

Dec 16 12:05:03 USER login[2682]: pam_mount(mount.c:196): Mount info: globalconf, user=USER <volume fstype="crypt" server="(null)" path="/dev/sdb4" mountppoint="/home/USER/Crypt" cipher="(null)" fskeypath="(null)" fskeycipher="(null)" fskeyhash="(null)" options="" /> fstab=0

Dec 16 12:05:03 USER kernel: [ 9382.526244] login[2682]: segfault at 0 ip b77b82ba sp bfe3b0dc error 4 in libc-2.9.so[b7746000+13d000]
```

----------

